# Study committees in the PCA -- how do they work?



## raekwon (Nov 13, 2010)

This is kind of an important question for me, as I'm the convener of a study committee in my presbytery. 

Generally, I'm guessing that, as convener, I call the first meeting and moderate it until we elect a committee chair. After that, does the committee just meet regularly and discuss the issue that it's studying?

Just need a little guidance. Folks with previous presbytery or GA study committee experience in any reformed denomination more than welcomed to chime in. Help!


----------



## seajayrice (Nov 13, 2010)

Having no experience in these ecclesiastical affairs I can offer no sage guidance, yet at first blush, run. Run as far as you can as fast as you can. However, should you remain, pray fervently for wisdom and study the Word with unquenchable thirst. God Bless.

1Pe 5:5 Likewise, ye younger, submit yourselves unto the elder. Yea, all of you be subject one to another, and be clothed with humility: for God resisteth the proud, and giveth grace to the humble.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 13, 2010)

Well, the title to your OP betrays a fundamental misconception.

You see, study committees by definition don't work. They study. And as any true blue collar unionist will tell you, studying isn't _work_.

Seriously... depending upon your perspective...

If you have stars in your eyes about the beauty and majesty and all-together lovliness of presbyterian denominational polity, then you think that study committees are wonderful manifestations of God working through a well-ordered and biblical church.

If you are jaded and cynical, you think that study committees are smoke and mirrors whose findings are simply the too-little-too-late nonbinding opinions of a plodding beaurocracy whose labyrinthine judicial processes could confound all but the most astute of professional church lawyers and once the findings are released they serve to placate the conservatives with "proof" that there is still hope for the denomination, while offering no real teeth to punish the liberals.

What's your perspective?


----------



## Romans922 (Nov 14, 2010)

I'd ask Fred Greco... 

But aside from that the very first thing you do is nominate/elect a chairman and secretary.


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 14, 2010)

Sent you a PM, Rae.


----------



## raekwon (Nov 14, 2010)

Romans922 said:


> I'd ask Fred Greco...



I did, but he was on vacation. 



fredtgreco said:


> Sent you a PM, Rae.


 
Thank you, sir!


----------

